

The Rebirth of the Electric Car - kkim
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/20/technology/circuits/20pogue-email.html?em&ex=1190692800&en=c4572a9473ca5e29&ei=5087%0A

======
ivankirigin
Electric cars have ALWAYS been about the batteries. Good motors and
lightweight frames have been around for decades.

You need to have a charge time of less than a few hours and you need to be
able to travel more than 200 miles for more people to buy it.

Check out ZAP cars for some good options <http://www.zapworld.com/>

~~~
dcurtis
I think the goal of the electric car should not be how fast it charges or how
far it goes, but rather... when will the car be able to drive indefinitely off
the power of the sun coming through the frame of the car?

That should be the seventy-year goal for electric car design. This is a good
start though. But where does the electricity that charges the battery come
from?

~~~
ivankirigin
Solar is not the most efficient means of producing electricity, so why should
that be the goal? The cost in energy of manufacturing today's cells means the
cells need to generate electricity for 20 years before they return their
energy investment.

~~~
dcurtis
You're forgetting that by using solar power, you're not using fossil fuels
anymore. You save an extremely large amount of environmental damage even
though the process of producing solar cells might not be very efficient today.

------
andreyf
1 karma to whoever figures out what PR firm is behind this :)

